# Recommendations for grazing near Falmouth?



## Rachel99 (16 February 2015)

Hi All,

I have just got a job at the uni in Penryn and am moving my Shetland pony to the area. I'm looking for somewhere with good grazing year round - does anyone have any recommendations of livery yards nearby or perhaps knows someone who has a private yard with space to let or may be in need of a companion pony?
Many thanks
Rachel


----------



## Rhodders (17 February 2015)

There's a livery yard literally outside the uni gate called treliever equestrian centre, don't know a lot about them,


----------



## MSS (19 August 2015)

Hi, did you find anywhere? Have you been to see any livery yards? I am moving to Falmouth too and once had my baby (December) will be looking to bring a highlander pony next spring, but need to find a place to keep her!


----------

